# Hows my fishless cycle going???? yes another thread...



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

hey all,
It's my first fishless cycle and I'm a little confused....Tanks been set up for 2 weeks....

steps since setup:

1. added ammonia to 4.5ppm
2. waited until 0ppm ammonia reading
3. adding same amount daily since initial 0 ammonia reading.

Water Parameters today:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: .5-0
Nitrate: 5

How is everything coming along? how much longer? 1-2 weeks?

Thanks and sorry for another fishless cycle thread  ....I intend to use this as a journal from this day forward.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why would you add ammonia?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why would you add ammonia?


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Because you need waste....waste is ammonia...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Why would you add ammonia?


Try researching fishless cycle before you go about questioning someones practices.

The cycle is going well, give it a week or two.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

harsh... opcorn:



under_control said:


> oscarlover43055 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you add ammonia?
> ...


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

under_control said:


> oscarlover43055 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you add ammonia?
> ...


Thats about what I expected....I think I'm in the transition stage...I'm waiting for the Nitrite to spike next correct?


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Hi, i just finished my fishless cycle (with the help of many fellow members), thought you might like to check it out http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=173898
it has all my daily readings.

gl


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

thanks for the link! ill take a look over it.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

today's Readings:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 7.5


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

today's Readings:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: .15
Nitrate: 10

Hows things coming? how much longer? its been 3 weeks today.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

take times bro....my just done today ...keep adding ammonia every days till u see nitrite drop to 0ppm....


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks,
Im going to keep posting the readings when i take them.....


----------



## Cardiff (Jun 2, 2008)

well done and continue to be patient, i did it months ago and it will help the fish in the longrun


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

today's Readings:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: .15
Nitrate: 12


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

todays readings:

Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 1
Nirate: 8

What should i be looking for for the nitrite spike? just a high number and it will drop suddenly.... I'm coming up on 4 weeks cycling now FYI


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Today's Readings....think im getting close...

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 5 - highest the test kit goes.
Nitrate: 5

One question i have is how should i keep the ammonia being added if I'm gone for the 4th weekend. I usually add the ammonia once daily around 5pm...i will most likely be gone from friday morning until sunday afternoon...what should i do to not mess up the cycle process.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

todays readings are the same as last......

any solution to keep adding ammonia while im gone??

thanks


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Keep going, the Nitrite takes longer to zero out than the amonia. I found this is the part of the cycle when real patience is tested because it is so close to the end! If the Nitrite is still extermely high the day you leave just add it the morning you leave and add as soon as you get back on Sunday (you will lose minimal bacteria). It will be fine for the Saturday without. When my Nitrite was off the charts it took well over a week to come down. Another option is have someone add the bit you put out for them and with no fish in there they can't really do any harm.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

todays readings

Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5 - highest test chart goes
Nitrate: 80ppm


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

the current story:

added ammonia friday before i left for the weekend.

Had roommate add ammonia on saturday

Todays readings:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 80
Nitrite: 0

Does this mean that the cycle is complete???

im adding ammonia and i will do a water change if the cycle is complete.....the nitrite spike did not last that long and thats why im wondering whats going on.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yea lexi73 its done.. opcorn: opcorn: ..change 40% water then add fish right the ways


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Great!!!! :thumb:

thanks for checking back killer,

Ill test once more and then do a water change and head to the LFS to see what they have......

Does the nitrite cycle usually go that fast??

the total cycle time on the tank was 36 days...... 

BTW im planning on stocking with Haps/Peacocks


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yea 36 days is about times...my was done in 6weeks.enjoy the tank .if u ever been in chi-land ,lets me know i got some peacock male want to get rip off cheap


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

where are you ???lolz put some fish in the yet? post some pic


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

well i decided to do a water change today to reduce the nirates...
tested the water while i was removing some

results:
ammonia:0
nitrate: 90
ph: 7.6
nitrite: 4!!!!!  
Whats going on here? I tested yesterday for nitrite 2 times to make sure it was really 0 and it was...both times.

After I did a 30% water change the test was:
Nitrate: 40
Nitrite:1

After this I added some more ammonia because I did not get fish today...

So is the tank really complete cycling?
ill take another test tomorrow and post the results...i had planned on doing anothe water change either tomorrow or wed to reduce the nitrate further and then add fish...

Killer,
Ill get some photos when i get some fish in it...i think it looks pretty good tho, it will only get better with some fishy friends!


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

so should I be worried its not complete if i still get a nitrite reading?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

did you prime with the new water? check it again today if ammonia and nitrite are oppm add a few fish :thumb:


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

todays readings:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 1
Nitrate: 50

looks like im not going to be adding fish...

added ammonia.....


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

so should I do another water change today or wait for the nitrite to drop?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

no just wait for ammonia drop then do w/c ..but this's time add a few fish right the way


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i mean nitrite drop


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a question that pertains to this, where did you get your ammonia? I don't know what kind I should get?


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

convictkid,
Got mine at an Ace Hardware...it was like just a couple dollars and its a 10% concentrated solution. It brought my 75 gallon to 5ppm with only 1 1/2 tsp.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Good deal I dont have an ACE but I do have a 75 gallon that will need to cycle here soon. Can I add stuff as I Cycle like fake plants and driftwood, and like leave it 3 quarters full of water?


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

you should be able to cycle with the stuff in it....fill it up to the top

On Another Note:
todays readings are as follows:

Nitrite: 2.5
Nitrate: 60
Ammonia:0

Added more Ammonia

I also found that i have some new tank inhabitants....snails  taking out my plants....stupid snails!


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

that ace hardware ammonia 1 capful will give u 4ppm on 80gal. i used 4 capfuls to get 4ppm on my 320gal.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

WHat I actually meant was since im sitting here waiting for my driftwood to come plus I have to soak it, can I go head and start cycling now and add driftwood when its here and soaked?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

???


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

ya go ahead and start cycling it! it will test your patients....

todays readings:

Ammonia:0
Nitrite: 5+
Nitrate: 80


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Todays readings are about the same as before.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Did you seed your tank before you added ammonia or when ever throught the cycle


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

seed my tank? not sure what you mean.

I purchased plants and since taken them out due to the pesky snails....

today's readings the same....


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Today's readings show its ready!

Going to do a water change and get a few fishies.....

bout time....


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

whats you reading today???


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

readings were:
ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0 tested 3 times....
nitrate:80

Did a water change and the nitrate was a little lower than 40. added 2 fish for today....


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

about time ...!! lolz


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

your telling me!

Ill get some pics once i start adding a few more fish.


----------

